# 06 Jeep Grand Cherokee system question



## chaveezy (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys (and gals), hopefully you can give me some advice on what I should do about this little problem with my new system I had installed today. 

2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee, had an audio shop install a Kenwood DNX6140, Ipod cable and two headrest screens (for the youngen). Well they had to install that C2R-CHY4 interface harness because I guess I have a stock amplifier, but now since it's only running off the front channels, the dual zone is only working for video, so say I put on a DVD or MPEG for my son in the back seat and I want to have navigation up front, the navigator will use the front left speaker but the rear should keep using the rear speakers, however with this interface kit it doesn't work at all, video does work though... 

So my question is, what are my options to fix this? The guy at the car audio shop said I could install a headphone system for the rear but I don't think I'm wanting to do that.. He said I could have wireless headphones, but again, my 3yr old boy probably wouldn't keep them on his head.. So You guys are the pros, what can I do?

Also, with the Kenwood iPod interface cable and my iPhone 3GS, while listening to music, I can have my bluetooth linked for hands free phone calls, but when I make or receive a call, it momentarily mutes, then continues to play music again, I've tried during off the A2DP or whatever that is and just leave the phone on but it still does it.. Should I just hook up my 120GIG iPod video to the cable and use a seperate charging cable for my iPhone? 

Let me know if you need any clarification on this..

Thank you!!


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Didn't think the 6140 had a true dual zone capability. Pretty sure you had to go up to the 7140 for dual zone. Not even the headphone package will solve that problem. Besides it gets confusing when you have two sources making sound at the same time anyway.

Might check and see what firmware version your unit is. There is a free update available from Kenwood that might adress some of the iPhone issues your are dealing with. I know there is an update for the nav as well.


----------

